# FE exam result of Oct 2011 in Pennsylvania



## Leon (Dec 12, 2011)

Has any one in Pennsylvania got the FE exam result of Oct 2011? I have checked my NCEE acount and it has not been displayed yet.


----------



## xiaochenno1 (Dec 13, 2011)

No Leon, not yet...

Hopefully, sooner or later


----------



## dom650 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just checked the BPOA website and found this:

*Event Name* Engineer *Event Date and Time* 12/21/2011 9:30 AM *Event Description* State Registration Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors and Geologists *Event Location* Boardroom B *Last Modified On* 11/15/2011 2:34 PM

Hopefully, this is just a place holder and since they've already received the results we'll get our results back sooner than next week.


----------



## Leon (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply. I will follow and notify once the result comes out.

Thanks

Leon


----------



## ofareggie (Dec 20, 2011)

As of Dec 20th, I still have not received my results.

So if you have not received yours yet, you're not alone... if you have... let me know so I can start skulls, proverbially.


----------



## ofareggie (Dec 20, 2011)

*cracking* skulls

Also, it appears that this is either going to be the best or worst Christmas present ever...


----------



## dom650 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still waiting as well. I was thinking originally that maybe they wanted to wait to receive the P.E. results too, but they received those last week. I guess tomorrow's meeting is set in stone. Does anyone know how long it usually takes, once the state reviews it, to be posted on NCEES?


----------



## Leon (Dec 21, 2011)

I am still waiting for the result because it is still not displayed in my NCEEs account in the morning of Dec. 21, 2011.

Let's pray.

Thanks a lot

Leon


----------



## dom650 (Dec 21, 2011)

The board meeting started at 9:30 (eastern) not sure how long that will take, but then they need to contact PCS to tell them to contact NCEES and allow them to release the results. It sounds like much more work then what is probably necessary.


----------



## Leon (Dec 21, 2011)

Long time waiting. Sucks.


----------



## chajjar (Dec 21, 2011)

What is there to even talk about in these board meetings? People passed, people failed. Ok, meeting over now.

My exam is still under review from the NJ state board. Everyone else already received their pass/fail mark, and Im interested in knowing why any of this is necessary?


----------



## dom650 (Dec 22, 2011)

chajjar said:


> What is there to even talk about in these board meetings? People passed, people failed. Ok, meeting over now.
> 
> My exam is still under review from the NJ state board. Everyone else already received their pass/fail mark, and Im interested in knowing why any of this is necessary?


I'm not sure why they had to re-review your exam. I know PA is taking so long because they scheduled the meeting for yesterday. I don't know how NJ works but you might have to wait for the Engineering board to find a time when they can all meet again. I was under the impression that the board just double checked the scores and maybe the information given (i.e. background information).


----------



## Leon (Dec 22, 2011)

I see. We call this prudence. Thanks a lot for your useful information. Still waiting.


----------



## dom650 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just as a heads-up; I was reading through the P.E. boards and apparently NCEES is having some IT problems, so we likely won't receive a confirmation email or diagnostics report (hopefully we won't need those). The grades should still be able to be posted with no problem though. It's just better to check the site than to wait for an email.

I'll try to post when I receive mine to let you guys know when the grades are up. This wait is definitely killing my productivity :brickwall:


----------



## chajjar (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, so just heard back from the NJ Board. There was a statistical anomaly between me and another examanee. This is ridiculous. Between their airport like security, proctors walking up and down the aisles constantly, 4-5 different forms, copying or collusion isn't even possible on this exam.

Their next board meeting isn't until next January, so I gotta wait at least another month to hear back.


----------



## dom650 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I can't see how it would be possible to cheat either hopefully it goes your way though. Good Luck.

Also update for PA: Someone from the PE boards contacted the state board and they said that they haven't received the result back to even have their meeting. This was a secretary and hopefully she has no idea what she's talking about. There are 30+ states that have released their PE results and PA is still hung up on the FE...


----------



## ofareggie (Dec 22, 2011)

ofareggie said:


> Also, it appears that this is either going to be the best or worst Christmas present ever...


correction: it appears now that this is either going to be the best or worst... new years present? MLK day present?


----------



## dom650 (Dec 22, 2011)

ofareggie said:


> ofareggie said:
> 
> 
> > Also, it appears that this is either going to be the best or worst Christmas present ever...
> ...


Looks like you might be too far off. I emailed PCS to check the status of the results and received:

"Hello Dominic,

I do not know when FE results will be released."

That was the entire response... So it won't be today and NCEES is closed Tomorrow-Monday. Tuesday's the very earliest we can get it now.


----------



## Leon (Dec 22, 2011)

Forget the result of FE exam of PA. Enjoy the holidays. Whether you pass or not does not depend on how often you check the NCEEs account.

Merry Chirstmas and Happy new year

Leon


----------



## ofareggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I was looking at the PA PE Exam discussion and they have been calling/emailing/bothering NCEES, the PA State Board and PCS. It appears the only responses they are getting is: "keep checking NCEES", blatant finger pointing ("so-and-so hasn't released the results to us yet") and the new fad of quoting "10-12 weeks" or "10-14 weeks" as opposed to the 8-10 weeks we are accustom to.

I'm sure nothing was accomplished last week, and today is a federal holiday... hopefully something will get done this week (week 10, I do believe) and we can report to our bosses (I'm on track to get a raise if/when I pass) or update our resumes, etc. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Leon (Jan 3, 2012)

I also got information from PCs that the waiting time extends to about 12 weeks after exam. I chat with the agent online and told him I need to apply for the FE exam of this April again if I have not passed the October FE exam. I will miss the exam of this april if PCs still does not release the FE exam result by January 23. And he told me that PCs will release exam result before January 23.

I will still track on this.

Thanks

Leon


----------



## dom650 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I believe this is week 10 (of 12) so they must release them within the next two weeks or so. I think they'll be released sometime pretty soon now that the holiday season is over.


----------



## ofareggie (Jan 6, 2012)

RESULTS ARE IN!! On NCEES at least! Passed! Such a weight lifted off my shoulders! PE in October 2012, here I come!


----------



## Jag104 (Jan 6, 2012)

PASSSSSSSED!


----------



## dom650 (Jan 6, 2012)

Passed! Thank god after waiting all this time. Good Luck toeveryone who hasn't checked yet. And congrats ofareggie and jag104!


----------



## 8vgumby (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been following this post since it came up in a google result through my boredom of finding FE information.

I felt compelled to post - I PASSED! "Other Discipline" - Philadelphia


----------



## khtPSU (Jan 6, 2012)

Passed, electrical PM section.


----------



## ofareggie (Jan 6, 2012)

8vgumby said:


> I've been following this post since it came up in a google result through my boredom of finding FE information.
> 
> I felt compelled to post - I PASSED! "Other Discipline" - Philadelphia


That's how I found this thread too haha. I also took it in Philadelphia, Mechanical PM.

If anyone else took it in Philly, maybe they can relate to my story: I had to snap the plastic pocket clip off my mechanical pencil to dig a splinter out of my palm due to those crappy tables.


----------



## Leon (Jan 6, 2012)

I really appreciate every one in this forum. You accompany me to wait for so long time. I started the study from Feb 2011 and I spend about 8 months to study the FE review manual by Mr. Lindeburg. I read this book twice and start to do the mock exam from September and finished about 5 mock exams in two months to the last day of the FE exam. I am a Chinese and just came to US from the beginning of 2011. I am also not very familiar with the British units. I do not take any couse and just study by my self. I spend every evening and every weekend on it.

Fortunately I finally passed this FE other discipline exam in Philadelphia.

I will prepare the mechanical PE exam in October 2012.

Thanks a lot

Leon Zhou


----------



## dom650 (Jan 9, 2012)

Leon said:


> I really appreciate every one in this forum. You accompany me to wait for so long time. I started the study from Feb 2011 and I spend about 8 months to study the FE review manual by Mr. Lindeburg. I read this book twice and start to do the mock exam from September and finished about 5 mock exams in two months to the last day of the FE exam. I am a Chinese and just came to US from the beginning of 2011. I am also not very familiar with the British units. I do not take any couse and just study by my self. I spend every evening and every weekend on it.
> 
> Fortunately I finally passed this FE other discipline exam in Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


Congrats Leon!

You're going to need to take the PE in another state because PA makes you wait 4 years _after_ you recieve your EIT certification. I plan on taking mine in DE (4 years experience can be done before EIT) so I can get the test over with and then I'll seek reciprosity in PA once I meet the 4 years after the EIT requirement. It will still take a few more years for me, but Good Luck to you when you take it!


----------



## Leon (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi dom650

Firstly I really appreciate your reminding. I just check the ENG Exam Qual's Act 367 and it says the old law (Section 14 of Act 367) is applicable to me if I received degree before June 30, 1994, or began experience before February 19, 1991. My education evaluation has already been completed by NCEES. I graduated from the university in China on July, 1991. I do not need to wait for 4 years according to Section 14 of Act 367.

Please see the section 14 of Act 367 below:

The Old Law (Section 14 of Act 367)

Received degree before June 30, 1994, or began experience before February 19, 1991.

WITH DEGREE: Must have EIT certificate and 4 years of

progressive experience or teaching experience in an approved

engineering curriculum (under the supervision of a PE or similarly

qualified individual). Refer to Rules &amp; Regulations. Amplified record

must show at least 4 years of qualifying experience.

Could you please help to confirm whether I still need to wait for another 4 years after EIT issuance or not?

Your help is really appreciated.

Leon


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi dom365

Thanks a lot for your reminding. I just have checked with PA board of Pennsylvania that I need another 4 years experience after the issuance of my EIT certification. I need to change the state to make the PE exam test.

Thanks a lot.

Leon


----------



## dom650 (Jan 10, 2012)

No problem Leon. I would recommend taking the PE in Delaware since it's close to PA and requires 4 years of experience regardless of when you pass the FE. You will still have to wait 4 years to get your PE in Pennsylvania but you'll already have the test out of the way, which would likely be a huge relief.


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi dom365

I really appreciate your kindly care. Keep in touch

Thanks again

Leon


----------

